# miles/ time on a set of shoes.



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

How many miles/ time are you getting on a set of shoes ? Before I got into this I would go 6 to 8 weeks between farrier and maybe lost one shoe in 3 years that I can recall. 
My current farrier has me on 4 weeks and loosing a shoe has become routine, instead of the exception. Well one cycle I literally wore a set down to almost nothing and then simply wore off at around 150 miles. Most of my riding is on a mix of pea gravel and pack sand trails. Something else I shoudl discus with my farrier ? Is 100 miles at speed on steel shoes all i should really expect ?


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

My mare went 8 weeks on her shoes ( not my fault my farrier broke his back and it took me a bit to get someone else out) she still had her shoes and they were on great shape. I had toe and heel shoes on though as we were doing a lot of mountain riding, I couldn't tell you the exact mileage though. Her shoes were in great shape with only the toe worn down to the actual shoe. I would say your farrier isn't doing something right or you need a different type of shoe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dream is on a 6 week shoeing cycle. Sometimes she has some shoe left (though never enough to reset the same shoe) and sometimes she has not much at all. She _definitely_ gets more than 100 miles out of them though, at least once the season starts.

I wonder if some of your issue is the sand? I know that can be really abrasive, so may well be wearing the shoes a lot more than if you were traveling over wooded trails. What has your farrier suggested?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

6 six weeks, no resets ever, the shoes are always worn down pretty good. Some riding on gravel roads, mostly in the arena or dirt trails.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

While I have worn shoes off my prior horse, I dont think it is a wear issue as the other shoe doesnt look bad. Have discussed problem with my farrier. Yeh 3 weeks and 80 or so miles isnt acceptable. Was wanting to get a base line on what I should expect.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

The only time I've ever seen shod horses on a 4 week cycle is when they have either bad feet (the usual case) or bad carrier work. I think you should be expecting around 6.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Joe rides his horse more in three weeks than most of us ride in three months...........


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

True but then a 4 week schedule would be his norm and since he made this thread, it doesn't seem like that's the case 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Depends on how good your farrier is and how balanced your horse is. A front end heavy horse is going to wear through shoes and pound the nails out of position.

My endurance horses were 6-8 weeks depending on time of year.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> While I have worn shoes off my prior horse, I dont think it is a wear issue as the other shoe doesnt look bad. Have discussed problem with my farrier. Yeh 3 weeks and 80 or so miles isnt acceptable. Was wanting to get a base line on what I should expect.


Wait, so only ONE shoe is wearing to the point of nothing and the rest are ok?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

no when I wore em off all four were worn off, well I assume, lost two and the other two were literally paper thin, so I didnt have an issue with that. If they stay on till they wear off probably not a farrier issue. 
I am thinking in the endurance world my mileage is pretty typical. 
The problems I am having now are on a different horse. She has only been shod twice since I have had her and I have just started putting miles on her. She is only front shod, The first time she was shod she lost one in the pasture the day before the farrier came, then this set I got about 3 weeks, 80 miles on em and lost one. I am fine with 4 weeks / 120-150 miles if that is what she needs, Its jusst that the shoe should still be there when my next apt rolls around.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

She does ok with back feet bare?


----------



## gt49 (Sep 8, 2012)

Have you considered going shoeless? Pea gravel and packed sand should not be a problem once the feet have toughened up a bit.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

no not considering going shoeless. Not feasible for the terrain and miles I ride.

Yeh so far she is doing fine back bare. They look good. currently doing it as a cost saving measure and so far so good. Wont shoe the back till next april or may. Front shod is good enough for the training I am doing ands the winter ride schedule, probably wont be hitting any rough terrain rides till may or june. If I end up going to the mountains for a fun ride weekend I'll boot the rear.


----------



## silverfae (Dec 29, 2011)

My gelding was pulling front shoes every 3 weeks after I put rear shoes on him - he did fine when he was only shod in the front, but I switched to a new farrier who adjusted his breakover in the front and we haven't had a problem since. We only get about 6 weeks though, but that's about 120-140 miles for us 50/50 on gravel roads/soft woods trails. The people I ride with, though, shoe every 4 weeks because their shoes are paper thin in that time, but they ride twice as far as I do every week, and mostly gravel roads.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

We are getting 5 to 6 weeks with occasional trail riding. Our pasture and trail terrain is very rocky. Mostly we have growth issues. The hoof grows out too much and we lose shoes that way. For the most part on a 5 week rotation, I have all shoes on. Push 6-7 weeks and I am taking chances. 

I haven't noticed them being worn down. That said, Sam lost a shoe at the campsite last weekend and there was a farrier camping. He put a new shoe on for me. He asked several times if I mostly trail rode and where. He put on a much different shoe. I think it is thicker than the shoes my normal farrier uses. 

I'm going to ask to have that shoe matched. Something about its look makes me think it is a much better choice for our steep and rocky terrain.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Other option is to do boots instead of shoes. There are all kinds of options and you can carry a spare set with you. I wonder how long a set of boots would last for you?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

She could be catching her shoe with her back foot. My farrier had to change the angle a bit on my older horse because of that. It helped a lot.


----------



## silverfae (Dec 29, 2011)

We are definitely trying out boots for the fall and if all goes well, we will switch permanently. My understanding from most people is you get 400-500 miles on a set of boots, extra protection for the sole on big gravel, better traction on rocks - plus you lose the slipperyness of steel on blacktop - we've slipped enough times just walking across the road this year that it makes me nervous to keep the steel on. I don't know how it will work for us though, since we have had issues pulling shoes - for us I think it's worth a try though.


----------

